# interview  in dole



## hawkmar (30 Dec 2009)

hi all, iam getting SW payments at the moment, and the dole want me in for an interview next week but i wont be in the country for that week or be able to collect my check what do i do please help.


----------



## Welfarite (30 Dec 2009)

Presumably you have informed SW and completed 'holiday' form to get permission to leave the country? If so, just tell them and re-arrange interview


----------



## hawkmar (30 Dec 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Presumably you have informed SW and completed 'holiday' form to get permission to leave the country? If so, just tell them and re-arrange interview


 hi thanks for your reply, i have to get permission to leave the country? why do i need permission to leave the country, i got flights for xmas to go to see my sister in england i will be bac friday evening


----------



## enoxy (30 Dec 2009)

You won't be "job-seeking" while you are away - therefore u need to tell them you are going on your hols. Strongly advised to sort this out in advance with SW so they don't do something like stop your payments if you don't turn up for a meeting with them.


----------



## hawkmar (30 Dec 2009)

enoxy said:


> You won't be "job-seeking" while you are away - therefore u need to tell them you are going on your hols. Strongly advised to sort this out in advance with SW so they don't do something like stop your payments if you don't turn up for a meeting with them.


ok, the interview is in the dole office not with SW tho, can i just ring them up or do i have to do the whole queing up thing for hours. oh are you aloud to go on hols?


----------



## gipimann (30 Dec 2009)

Yes, you are allowed 2 weeks holidays per year, which you will be paid for when you come back (and let SW know).


----------



## hawkmar (30 Dec 2009)

hawkmar said:


> ok, the interview is in the dole office not with SW tho, can i just ring them up or do i have to do the whole queing up thing for hours. oh are you aloud to go on hols?


  so is it ok if i ring them or do i have to go an que up to tell them


----------



## g1g (30 Dec 2009)

you need to queue up and tell them as you will need to complete holiday form.


----------



## Welfarite (31 Dec 2009)

You have to physically present yourself at the office and attend again when you return. If you go in to the hatch that you sign at on a day other than signing day, there should be no queue.


----------

